# βαφτιστικό (όνομα)



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Από τα σαχλά ανέκδοτα του διαδικτύου:

Πρώτη μέρα στο σχολείο και η δασκάλα γνώριζε τους μαθητές.
— Πώς σε λένε, παιδί μου;
— Μανωλάκη, κυρία!
— Όχι, Εμμανουήλ σε λένε, αυτό είναι το βαφτιστικό σου! Εσένα, παιδί μου;
— Γαβρίλη, κυρία!
— Όχι, Γαβριήλ σε λένε, αυτό είναι το βαφτιστικό σου όνομα. Εσένα, παιδί μου;
— ... Πετρουήλ!

Ανακάλυψα σήμερα ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ (αλλά και τα άλλα λεξικά του Λεξικογραφικού) έχουν ξεχάσει αυτή τη σημασία, του _βαφτιστικού ονόματος_. Στο λήμμα *βαπτιστικός* (όπου παραπέμπει το _βαφτιστικός_) διαβάζουμε:

*βαπτιστικός, -ή, -ό* [μεσν.] κ. *βαφτιστικός, -ή/-ιά, -ό* 1. αυτός που σχετίζεται με τη βάπτιση: _~ σταυρός / ρούχα_ 2. βαφτιστικός (ο), βα-φτιστικιά (η) ο βαφτισιμιός / η βαφτισιμιά (βλ.λ.) ΣΥΝ. αναδεκτός 3. (μτφ. ο τ. _βαφτιστικός_ για ρούχο) αυτός που είναι πολύ μικρός σε μέγεθος: _αυτό το παντελόνι σού είναι βαφτιστικό (πολύ κοντό)._

Βρίσκουμε τη χρήση σε άλλα λήμματα, π.χ.
Η *βάπτιση* είναι «ένα από τα επτά μυστήρια τής Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, κατά το οποίο ο ιερέας βυθίζει τρεις φορές στο αγιασμένο νερό κολυμβήθρας το βρέφος ή γενικότερα αυτόν που δέχεται στους κόλπους της, δίνοντας του το κύριο όνομά του (βαπτιστικό)».
Και στο λήμμα *όνομα*:
«2. η λέξη με την οποία είναι γνωστός ένας άνθρωπος· (συνήθ. ειδικότ.) το μικρό όνομα, το βαπτιστικό».

Πιο προσεγμένο είναι το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

*βαφτιστικός -ή -ό* & (σπάν.) *βαπτιστικός -ή -ό* [vaptistikós] : 1. που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στο βάφτισμα: _Βαφτιστικά ρούχα. Βαφτιστικό όνομα_. 2. (ως ουσ.) α. το *βαφτιστικό*: α1. το όνομα που παίρνει κάποιος όταν βαφτίζεται. α2. το πιστοποιητικό της βάφτισης, που εκδίδει ο ιερέας. β. τα *βαφτιστικά*: β1. τα ρούχα που φοράει το παιδί αμέσως μετά τη βάφτιση. β2. (ειρ.) για υπερβολικά στενά, μικρά ρούχα: _Τα βαφτιστικά σου φόρεσες σήμερα; _

Επιχειρώ ορισμένες αντιστοιχίες με τα αγγλικά:
όνομα = name | first name | surname | (γραμμ.) noun
βαφτιστικό (όνομα) = baptismal name, Christian name, given name
κύριο όνομα = proper name
μικρό όνομα = first name, forename
υποκοριστικό = nickname (γλωσσ.) hypocoristic (name) (Βλ. _nickname_)
χαϊδευτικό = pet name
*πατρικό όνομα* (το οικογενειακό όνομα μιας παντρεμένης γυναίκας πριν από το γάμο της, σε αντιδιαστολή προς το επώνυμο του συζύγου της) = *maiden name* (a woman's original family name when she is married and uses her husband's family name instead)

Αυτά για αρχή. Σχολιάστε και προσθέστε ελεύθερα.

ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΕΣ ΣΑΣ:
ονοματεπώνυμο = full name


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 2, 2012)

Να προσθέσουμε και:
ονοματεπώνυμο = full name


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Συνήθως (αν και όχι πάντα) το μικρό όνομα συνοδεύεται από επίθετο. Surname, last name ή family name.

Και προσοχή στην ψευδοφίλη epithet, που πολλές φορές δεν είναι παρά συνώνυμο του προσβλητικού ή υποτιμητικού προσωνυμίου. Ένα κακό παρατσούκλι, δηλαδή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Να προσθέσουμε και τον όρο On a first-name basis, που σημαίνει ότι ανάμεσα σε δύο ομιλητές υπάρχει κλίμα οικειότητας. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το δικό μας "μιλάμε στον ενικό".


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 2, 2012)

Απορία: για το «καλλιτεχνικό όνομα/ψευδώνυμο» γενικώς μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "pen name", ή αυτό είναι μόνο για συγγραφείς;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Απορία: για το «καλλιτεχνικό όνομα/ψευδώνυμο» γενικώς μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το "pen name", ή αυτό είναι μόνο για συγγραφείς;



Για ηθοποιούς, μουσικούς κτο, stage name (ή screen name ή ακόμα και showbiz name).


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Τα ψευδώνυμα θα πρέπει μάλλον να τα μαζέψουμε σε ξεχωριστό νήμα, όπου θα βάλουμε και το *pen name*, για συγγραφείς, *stage name* για καλλιτέχνες και *nom-de-guerre* για ανθρώπους του πολέμου. Βλ. Βικιπαίδεια εδώ.

Γεια σου Μπερναρντίνα


----------



## bernardina (Oct 2, 2012)

Γεια σου κι εσένα, Εαρίωνα


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Nom de plume έχω δει να το λένε τελευταία το pen name οι αγγλόφωνοι (η ξενομανία τους έφαγε). 
Και μην ξεχνάμε το σούντονιμ (σα φάρμακο ακούγεται) pseudonym


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> βαφτιστικό (όνομα) = [...] given name


(Θα με πεις τώρα τρολετάριο, αλλά) το όνομα δεν δίνεται με τη βάφτιση· δίνεται με πράξη ονοματοδοσίας. Επίσης, εάν το παιδί έχει ονοματοδοθεί Α και κατόπιν βαφτιστεί Β, φυσικά και το όνομά του είναι Α (και θα παραμείνει Α). Η βάφτιση δεν μπορεί επ' ουδενί να αλλάξει το όνομα κάποιου — μόνο το Πρωτοδικείο μπορεί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Ζαζ, φταίει η αμηχανία μου με τη χρήση τού _βαφτίζω_. Δεν το βλέπω δηλαδή αποκλειστικά με τη θρησκευτική ή τη χριστιανική σημασία, αλλά επιλέγω την ευρύτερη τού «ονομάζω», για να διακρίνω το βαφτιστικό από το οικογενειακό όνομα, που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μπορείς να το αλλάξεις. Έτσι, κακώς ίσως, προτίμησα να μην το βάλω δίπλα στο αδιάφορο first name. Ένας από τους λόγους που ξεκίνησα το νήμα ήταν να λύσουμε τέτοια προβλήματα: τι κάνεις με όλα αυτά τα given names; Πώς είναι σωστό να πεις το όνομα που σου δίνουν στη γέννα;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πώς είναι σωστό να πεις το όνομα που σου δίνουν στη γέννα;


Τι πώς θα το πεις; «Όνομα». Και το οικογενειακό, «επώνυμο». Γιατί πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφράσεις και το _first_, _given_ κλπ;

ΥΓ Εννοείται δε ότι _και _το όνομα _και _το επώνυμο μπορούν να αλλάξουν μέσω της δικαστικής οδού. Άλλωστε μην ξεχνούμε ότι με τον τρόπο αυτόν ορισμένες γυναίκες αποκτούν πλέον το επώνυμο του συζύγου τους.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 17, 2012)

Μήπως πρέπει να περιλάβουμε και το maiden name, ήτοι το πατρικό επώνυμο γυναικών που δεν έχουν παντρευτεί ακόμη και κάποτε ήταν αυτό που λέγαμε "παρθένες";


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το πατρικό γυναικών που έχουν παντρευτεί και χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του συζύγου τους, το _γένος_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Μήπως πρέπει να περιλάβουμε και το maiden name, ήτοι το πατρικό επώνυμο γυναικών που δεν έχουν παντρευτεί ακόμη και κάποτε ήταν αυτό που λέγαμε "παρθένες";


Αυτό το έγραψες ή πριν από τον πρώτο καφέ ή μετά τον εικοστό πρώτο. Μπορείς να φανταστείς μια κοινωνία όπου οι γυναίκες θα άλλαζαν το όνομά τους μόλις έχαναν την παρθενιά τους;


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι το πατρικό γυναικών που έχουν παντρευτεί και χρησιμοποιούν το όνομα του συζύγου τους, το _γένος_.



Εννοείς ότι το maiden name αποκτά υπόσταση και χρησιμότητα μόνον εφόσον η παντρεμένη γυναίκα επιλέγει να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό και όχι του συζύγου της. Καμία αντίρρηση. Το σχόλιο μου για την παρθενιά ήταν περισσότερο για τον λόγο που επελέγη το maiden, και όχι κάποια άλλη λέξη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Όχι. 
Αλλά πιστεύω σε αυτό με τους καφέδες του νίκελ, οπότε δεν κάθομαι να εξηγήσω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Egy, η SBE επισημαίνει στον ορισμό σου το «γυναικών που δεν έχουν παντρευτεί ακόμη».


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το έγραψες ή πριν από τον πρώτο καφέ ή μετά τον εικοστό πρώτο. Μπορείς να φανταστείς μια κοινωνία όπου οι γυναίκες θα άλλαζαν το όνομά τους μόλις έχαναν την παρθενιά τους;



Οχι βέβαια (και ναι, είμαι στον τρίτο καφέ --προσωπικό ρεκόρ-- μετά από 10 ώρες σερί μετάφρασης/επιμέλειας.)
Αλλά ΟΚ, σύμφωνοι, το λέει και το λήμμα, πρωτεύουσα έννοια του maiden είναι "a girl or young, unmarried woman" και δευτερεύουσα το "virgin" (Webster's New World Dictionary of the American Language) σημαίνει όμως ή δεν σημαίνει "πατρικό επώνυμο" το maiden name; :blink:


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Έκανα την προσθήκη και σε ευχαριστώ και μη μας δίνεις σημασία. :)


----------



## Irini (Oct 18, 2012)

Ε τότε να βάλουμε και το *née /nee*; Δεν είναι και τόσο συχνό πια αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα


----------



## Jacquelineditor (Oct 18, 2012)

Στίς Ενομένες Πολιτείας που δεν είμαστε όλες Χριστιανές , λεμε "given name" γιά το όνομα, “birth name” γιά το πατρικό επώνυμο, "married name" γιά το επώνυμο του συζύγου. "Maiden name" είναι πολύ παλαιάς μόδας.

Στό λυκείο είχα μιά φίλη μέ το όνομα Janet Rose. Η μάνα της λεγότανε Rose (given name). Mιά μέρα πήγε η μάνα σ’ένα μαγαζί κι' έπεσε.Τή φέρανε στό γραφειο του διευθυντή, οπού έγινε το εξής διάλογο:

Manager: First name?
Mother: Rose.
Manager: Last name?
Mother: Rose.
Manager: No, no, lady, LAST name!
Mother: Rose.
Manager: Let's start again. First name?
Mother: Rose.
Manager: Last name?
Mother: Rose.
Manager: LAST name!
Mother: Rose.
Manager: FIRST name?
Mother: Rose! Aren't you listening? My first name is Rose!

Αλήθεια!


----------



## pontios (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, Jacqueline.
A Rose by any other/every other name ! ;)


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 18, 2012)

Irini said:


> Ε τότε να βάλουμε και το *née /nee*; Δεν είναι και τόσο συχνό πια αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα


Συμφωνώ (αν μου πέφτει λόγος...). Δεν χρησιμοποιείται αλλά συναντάται σε παλιότερης κοπής γραπτά.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Oct 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έκανα την προσθήκη και σε ευχαριστώ και μη μας δίνεις σημασία. :)


Ευχαριστώ...  (είχα αρχίσει να γυρεύω φατσούλα που σημαίνει "έλεος!")


----------



## Irini (Oct 18, 2012)

Egyptiotissa said:


> Δεν χρησιμοποιείται αλλά συναντάται σε παλιότερης κοπής γραπτά.



Δεν είναι όλα μα όλα για το εν λόγω nee αλλά σίγουρα πρόσφατα :)
https://www.google.com/search?q=n%C3%A9e&oq=n%C3%A9e&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=n%C3%A9e&hl=en&prmd=imvnsz&source=lnms&tbm=nws&sa=X&ei=ENt_UPbcN6GCyQHJjIGAAQ&ved=0CA0Q_AUoBA&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=fec81baeb90bdf5e&bpcl=35440803&biw=1600&bih=799


----------

